# Capacitores en Serie?



## electropsychedelic (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola a todos 

Resulta que tengo un capacitor como el tercero en la foto







Es de 100 uF.

Ahora, como ya lo tengo planillado para un circuito.... necesito otro que tambien usa uno de 100 uF.

Si cojo 5 capacitores de estos, cada uno de 20 uF y los pongo en paralelo, estaria efectivamente supliendo mi necesidad (falta de 1 capacitor de 100 uF)?
O hay alguna otra consideracion adicional?
Lo que pasa es que he investigado, no quiere decir que correctamente... pero a lo unico que llego siempre es a la famosa formula de 1/Ct = 1/C1 + ... + 1Cn cuando se ponen en serie y Ct = C1 + ... + Cn cuando se ponen en paralelo, pero no estoy seguro de que sea asi de "facil" el reemplazar el de 100...

Me podrian echar una mano dandome su opinion o conocimiento al respecto?

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2010)

electropsychedelic dijo:


> ....es de 100 uF.
> 
> Ahora, como ya lo tengo planillado para un circuito.... necesito otro que tambien usa uno de 100 uF.


Nop, es de 0,1 uF = 100nF


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 5, 2010)

Si, es así de fácil, ambas fórmulas están bien, en paralelo se suman(al revés que la asociación de resistencias o inductancias). Si tenés 5 Cap. de 20 uF en paralelo es lo mismo que tener 1 de 100uF. Solo que en forma práctica (por comodidad, precio, y tamaño)es mejor tener uno solo y no cinco.


----------



## loren (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola, como dicen los condensadores en paralelo se suman sus capacidades. Justamente lo contrario a las resistencias como bien te han dicho. En cuanto a la capacidad del condensador de la foto, yo por lo menos no lo veo bien.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola.

Ya lo dijo Fogonazo, en condensador es 0.1uF.

Si deseas 100uF con una combinación de condensadores, si estos son menores a 100uF debes hacerla en paralelo. Si tienes condensadores mayores 100uF entonces debes combinar los condensadores en serie, pero mejor usa uno de 100uF que es un valor comercial.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## OSKR_SF (Ene 5, 2010)

Lo que dices es cierto, y lo puedes usar siempre que no sea para audio ya que de esta forma producirías mas ruido


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola.

No te acalores tómalo con calma, a todos no pasa (y más de una vez, demasiadas veces para mi gusto en mi caso).

Saludos.  
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 5, 2010)

Jejejejeje.... muchisimas gracias a tod@s!!!!!

Ya me quedo claro entonces que no hay problema, pero lo tendre en cuenta si es para algo de audio entonces 

Si, realmente es mas facil conseguirse el de 100, sino como me da pereza entonces mientras tanto no estaba seguro de poder reemplazarlo en la breadboard al menos, con los de 20 que si tengo disponibles...
No, e igual creo que es conocimiento basico que debo tener 

Muchas gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 29, 2010)

pero si pongo dos capacitores de 100uF y 20v cada uno, es lo mismo que uno de 100uF y 40v  no?


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 29, 2010)

No, lee las respuestas anteriores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> pero si pongo dos capacitores de 100uF y 20v cada uno, es lo mismo que uno de 100uF y 40v  no?


Una parte esta bien y la otra mal, a ti te toca averiguar cual.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 29, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> No, lee las respuestas anteriores.



solo ablan de capacidad, yo me refiero al voltaje


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.
Se suman los voltajes y se de divide la capacidad (a la mitad ya que son dos condensadores iguales en serie). Mira la teoría de condensadores en serie y en paralelo.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 29, 2010)

una curiosidad:

cuanto menor es la ESR de un condensador antes se carga??


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 29, 2010)

Podría decirse que si, ya que el ESR es la resistencia serie equivalente, por lo tanto si esta resistencia es menor el  Tao también sería menor, y se cargaría más rápido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> Podría decirse que si, ya que el ESR es la resistencia serie equivalente, por lo tanto si esta resistencia es menor el  Tao también sería menor, y se cargaría más rápido.



Si colocas 2 capacitores en serie la ESR y la ESL se duplican.

El T se calcula en base a una resistencia *externa* al capacitor.
La ESR y ESL son internas del capacitor y rondan valores de pHenries y mOhms.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

Ya que se esta tocando el tema. Un capacitor se concidera cargado a los 5 Tao, no? o a los 6?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 29, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Ya que se esta tocando el tema. Un capacitor se concidera cargado a los 5 Tao, no? o a los 6?


Teoricamente un capacitor no se termina de cargar nunca. El decir 4,5 o 6 Tau es con fines practicos.

La carga del capacitor en funcion del Tau es:
     Tau % carga      0  0.00%      1  63.21%      2  86.47%      3  95.02%      4  98.17%      5  99.33%      6  99.75%      7  99.91%      8  99.97%  

Segun la aplicacion, un 3Tau puede ser suficiente. Pero en casos donde el capacitor este formando parte del circuito de una referencia de tension (por ejemplo) va a hacer falta esperar 8Tau o mas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 29, 2010)

ya me dijeron de pequeño...



> Ya puedes tenerlo toda la vida conectado que nuca se acabará de cargar


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

Jajaja, sabia que nunca se terminaba de cargar. Gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

por que no sales de dudas y lo checas en el livewire


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 30, 2010)

El livewire en definitiva responde a los valores que me dijeron anteriormente. Es teorico.
Gracias igual.

Saludos.

Ahora me surgio otra duda.
Es "TaU" o "TaO"?

A mi en la escuela me lo enseñaron como tao pero vi que en google aparece de ambas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tao
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tau

Pero, di como tú quieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 31, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Ahora me surgio otra duda.
> Es "TaU" o "TaO"?
> 
> A mi en la escuela me lo enseñaron como tao pero vi que en google aparece de ambas formas.



*- Tao *es un concepto filosofico que no tiene nada que ver con el decaimiento de una magnitud.

*- Tau *es una letra griega de grafia equivalente a la T y foneticamente equivalente --> Razon por la cual es una buena eleccion usarla para representar cosas con dimensiones de tiempo (como R*C )


----------



## Franco_80 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aparentemente se puede decir de las 2 formas.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=tao


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias. El Tao tambien es el yin yang jejeje.

Saludos.

en el link estaba jeje


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 25, 2013)

Sobre este tema, a ver si lo he entendido.
Para  la clásica fuente a lo bruto, muy básica, sin estabilizar ni nada (de momento)
Salida del trafo 12V y hasta 10 A. y  si necesito poner en condensadores  electrolíticos clasicos  0,25F a 25V. 
¿podría poner 4 de estos en serie para tener 0,25F y unos 22V.?
Es que los veo muy pequeños para este fin. 
Gracias. 

CAPACITOR, 1F, 5.5V, STAKED COIN
Capacitance: 1F
Capacitance Tolerance: (Not Available)
Voltage Rating: 5.5V
Capacitor Case Style: Coin
Capacitor Terminals: Radial Leaded
Lead Spacing: 5mm
ESR: 30ohm


----------



## Finskey (Nov 25, 2013)

0.25 Faradios, 1 faradio? en mi vida vi capacitores con tal capacidad  ,perdon la ignorancia para que se usan y porque tanta capacidad?


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 25, 2013)

Pues estamos los dos igual de ignorantes, porque yo tampoco lo se, por eso lo expongo..


----------



## chclau (Nov 25, 2013)

La conexion de capacitores en serie es problematica ya que puede haber desbalanceo en la tension que cae en uno de ellos, si uno de ellos tiene mas perdidas, o su capacidad real es menor, caera menos voltaje sobre el y mas sobre los otros. En definitiva uno de ellos se puede poner en corto y hacer caer a todos como un domino. Para una salida de potencia como la tuya... yo no me arriesgaria.


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 25, 2013)

Gracias, algo asi me imaginaba, con le precio que tienen no merece la pena arriesgarse, esta todo inventado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2013)

Finskey dijo:


> 0.25 Faradios, 1 faradio? en mi vida vi capacitores con tal capacidad  ,perdon la ignorancia para que se usan y porque tanta capacidad?





Tachenk dijo:


> Pues estamos los dos igual de ignorantes, porque yo tampoco lo se, por eso lo expongo..



*Supercondensadores*

Se emplean como reemplazo de baterías para el mantenimiento de los datos en las memorias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2013)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercondensador

muy interesante esto , pero por otro tema:
el que se hablaba de capacitores electroliticos TRUCHOS.

en este articulo leo palabras como :
estudio
investigacion
interfaz de carbono
tetra _lio_ 
mas estudios
hidroxidos
sales
y monton de quimica.

con eso me sacan la duda de lo que lei en el otro tema acerca de que el dielectrico era de no se que liquido o papel impregnado en no se que liquido , el cual al formula la tenian 2 chinos en un monasterio en el tibet.
y los cpacitores electroliticos truchos que se desparramaron por el mundo fue por una formula mal copiada.

NO ES ASI LA COSA:
es un tema bien estudiado, como todo en la industria electronica.
al parecer esto de lso electroliticos truchos y el dielectrico que se seca es mas simple y humano de lo que uno pensaba.

que bronca me da.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

